# Best Bar in the World



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

An Irishman an Englishman and a Scotsman were sitting in a bar in Sydney.

The view was fantastic, the beer excellent, and the food exceptional 

"But" said the Scotsman. "I still prefer the pubs back home. Why, in Glasgow there's a little bar called McTavish's. Now the landlord there goes out of his way for the locals so much that when you buy 4 drinks he will buy the 5th drink for you." 

Well." said the Englishman "At my local, the Red Lion, the barman there will buy you your 3rd drink after you buy the first 2." 

"Ahhh that's nothin'" said the Irishman "Back home in Dublin there's Ryan's 
Bar. Now the moment you set foot in the place they'll buy you a drink, then 
another, all the drinks you like. Then when you've had enough drink they'll 
take you upstairs and see that you get laid. All on the house." 

The Englishman and Scotsman immediately pour scorn on the Irishman's claims. 
He swears every word is true. 

"Well" said the Englishman "Did this actually happen to you?" 

"Not myself personally no" said the Irishman, "But it did happen to my sister."


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Even though I am Irish that was a little bit funny, Here we twist it to people from kerry been the butt of the joke which is great because I am married to a kerryman.




What do you call a blonde with above average I.Q.


Bottle Blonde.




Why do blonde have white spots all over their computer screen.


Where else would they use the tippex.







PS. I am blonde too.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Leave the Kerrymen alone. :lol: 

They will win the AlI Ireland this year. 
Neil from Castlemaine.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

You must be joking, Dublin for the Sam Maguire. Hopefully Cork (which no doubt are your arch rivals) for the Mc Carthy.


----------

